# Need MacBook Pro recommendations



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm picking up a MacBook Pro to replace my old PC. It will be used for general computing and some band recording and mixing with an 8-channel firwire interface. Nothing graphics intensive (video games/editing) ever.

What should I be looking at? What would be your best recommendation new or used for under $2k (lower is better too). So far, I'm finding it hard to top this refurbished 15" 2.66 Duo for $1850 with 4 GB of memory and a 6mb L2 cache : http://store.apple.com/ca/product/FC026LL/A?afid=p201|1861994&cid=AOS-CA-AFF-FEED

Anything better I should be looking at?
Anything comparable for less money?


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

The refurbs are the way to go...new isn't worth it...

When people ask me what to get in a Mac, I say refurb usually...

That's gonna handle daily use and audio without a problem...Go for it!! (all this from a PC guy hehe)

~Andrew


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Are you set on a macbook? You can get an imac with the exact same specs, but twice the HD space and a 24" monitor for over $300 less here: http://store.apple.com/ca/product/FB418LL/A?mco=MjE0NDk5Mw.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah. A new Mac user! Welcome to your new, streamlined life.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I would have gone Apple a long time ago (at home at least) if their prices were competitive with PC.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Brennan said:


> Are you set on a macbook? You can get an imac with the exact same specs, but twice the HD space and a 24" monitor for over $300 less here: http://store.apple.com/ca/product/FB418LL/A?mco=MjE0NDk5Mw.


Portability is definitely a must.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I am typing this on my new Macbook pro 17". Sweet computer I just got it yesterday... after 17 years of IBM compatibles.

My wife has a 15" macbook pro for a year now and thats why I went Apple.

Its a little more than 2K but the larger screen rocks!

AJC


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I bought a AMC mini a couple of years ago.....I'll never look back

$750 with my supplier's discount - just can't be beat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

+1 to Apple's Refurb program -- they're great deals.

And a big +1 to considering an iMac. Unless you 110% need portability the extra display is worth its weight in gold.


----------

